# Motor para mover bot de 25 a 30 kg



## konig (Sep 21, 2008)

tengan un buen dia, veran , estamos armando un bot para la categoria de olimpiadas "vale todo", y como se sabe estos bots son los mas fuertes y pesados, mis dudas son las siguientes

- De donde reciclar un motor para esto?,y si fuera nuevo como de cuanta potencia tendria que ser , (se kiere que el bot tenga una velocidad por lo mas rapida) .

las baterias?, de que tipo, ya que todo tiene que ir montado dentro del bot. bueno por ahora solo eso, desde ya muchas gracias y hasta prontooo .......


----------



## Padrino (Sep 25, 2008)

Aunque no son muy rápidos (puesto que tienes que sacrificar velocidad, por la fuerza que necesitas para mover 30 kg), el mejor torque lo puedes conseguir de un motor de limpiaparabrisas. Es un motor de CD, así que tendrás que trabajar en el control y la electrónica de potencia. Yo utilicé uno hace tiempo. Te anticipo que necesitarás una fuente de poder bastante generosa (unos 3A a carga completa), aunque supongo que ya estarás anticipando el peso de una bateria de auto en el peso del robot


----------



## geras1234 (Sep 26, 2008)

bueno  hace trato recomende unos motores de power wheels  de esos de carrito para niños   me han  funcionado en un robot que arme   hace  ya  tiempo  y ha  ido modificandose  pero los motores no los he sustituido


----------

